# Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?



## LudwigX (27. September 2016)

*Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Zur Situation: 
Ich wohne seit ca 2 Jahren hier. Schon seit Beginn habe ich einen VDSL 50 Mbit Vertrag von 1und1.  
In all den 2 Jahren kamen stets nur 25 Mbit an. Damals gab es allerdings einen massiven Netzausbau in unserer Region. 3-4 Häuser weiter in jeder Richtung bekommt jeder 100 Mbit, während ich noch auf 25 Mbit festsitze.  
Das wird mir einfach zu langsam. Laut 1und1 sind aus technischen Gründen nur 25 Mbit möglich und es sind keine Netzausbauten geplant.  

Ich würde daher gerne den Vertrag außerordentlich kündigen.  
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Die Urteile, die ich bisher finden konnte beziehen sich meist auf 1/4 oder noch weniger der angepriesenen Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Lies die AGBs des Anbieters und die Klauseln deines Vertrages den du unterschrieben hast. Da steht drin was die Leistung des Anbieters sein muss und inwiefern sie eingeschränkt werden darf.
Aber mach dir da keine Hoffnungen, in den allermeisten Fällen steht da was von 95% Verfügbarkeit und keinerlei Mindestdatenrate, immer nur "bis zu". Da wird es wahrscheinlich irgendwo eine Grenze geben bei der du Recht bekämst im Ernstfall (ein Anbieter darf nicht "bis zu 100" schreiben und nur 2 liefern) aber erstens kenne ich mich da nicht im Detail aus und zweitens selbst wenn wäre das eine Rechtsberatung im konkreten Fall was nach Forenregeln verboten ist.


----------



## LudwigX (27. September 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Hallo,  
ich suchte keine richtige Rechtsberatung. Dass muss dann im Zweifelsfall ein Anwalt tun.  
Ich hatte eher gehofft, dass bereits jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat und berichten kann.  


Zitat:  "Da wird es wahrscheinlich irgendwo eine Grenze geben bei der du Recht bekämst im Ernstfall (ein Anbieter darf nicht "bis zu 100"

genau darum geht es mir ja. Der Provider wird mir ganz sicher von seinen bis zu Klauseln erzählen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Die "Erfahrung" ist, dass quasi alle die ich kenne keinen Erfolg mit derartigen Anfragen hatten, da die "bis zu" Klausel leider sehr weitreichend aufgefasst wird.

Voraussetzung für eine Beschwerde ist sowieso, dass "die Leistung dauerhaft, also nicht nur ab und zu, und bei jeder Tageszeit unter der zugesicherten Bandbreite liegt". Und selbst dann muss der Anbieter nur dann etwas tun, wenn die bei dir ankommende Bandbreite niedriger ist als der nächsttiefere Vertrag des Anbieters - denn dann muss er dir diesen anbieten. Wenn etwa bei deinem 50 nur 10 ankommen und der Anbieter auch einen 16er-Vertrag hat muss er dir diesen anbieten. Wenn 17 ankommen muss er das nicht. Und muss auch sonst nichts.

Kurz gesagt wenn das was ankommt nicht ständig sehr sehr viel weniger ist als der Vertrag verspricht hast du keine Chance. Außer eben die fristgerechte Kündigung bei Ablauf der Vertragszeit.


----------



## Shimboku2 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Soweit ich weiß ist "bis zu" bei DSL Verträgen gar nicht mehr gültig. Die Frage wie daß sich darstellt wenn ich damit erst nach Jahren anfange zu reklamieren. Urteil: "Bis zu"-Klausel im DSL-Vertrag nicht wirksam


----------



## DKK007 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Es sollte ja letztens auch mal ein Gesetz gemacht werden, das eine x% Mindestdatenrate vorschreibt. Aber davon hört man leider auch nichts mehr.


----------



## L0calHorst (27. September 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Bei mir ist es exakt dieselbe Konstellation. In der FB  steht was von Leitungskapazität 43 Mbit und wie ich verstanden habe, gibt die Telekom in so einem Fall nur 25Mbit an den Reseller weiter. Wenn dich das stört, dann hättest du halt in der Kündigungsfrist kündigen müssen.  Ansonsten ruf mal an und jammer ihnen etwas vor, dann könntest du zumindest eine Gutschrift bekommen.


----------



## aloha84 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Es gibt demnächst eine Transparenzverordnung, die sich genau mit diesem Thema befasst.
Langsames Internet: Neue Regeln zwingen Provider zu Transparenz - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Soweit ich weiß gibt es von vielen Providern schon jetzt ein freiwilliges Abkommen mit der Bundesnetzagentur, diese tritt dann als Schiedstelle auf.
--> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen das 30-40% Minderleistung für eine außerordentlich Kündigung reichen werden.


----------



## LudwigX (27. September 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Dass die Provider die "bis zu" Klauseln sehr weiträumig sehen kenne ich noch von der Telekom. An unserem alten Wohnort brach jeden Tag die Geschwindigkeit auf 400 kbit/s ein, was laut der Telekom dem Vertrag entspräche.  (u.a. auch weil DSL 16k eben das langsamste war, was es gab).  

1und1 hat mir per Mail ja bereits geschrieben, dass nur 25 Mbit ankommen, dies technische bedingt ist und es erstmal keinen Ausbau gibt


Edit: der Vertrag läuft ja eig. erst in einem Monat aus.  Dummerweise muss der Vertrag bereits 3 Monate vor ende der Vortragslaufzeit gekündigt werden. 
Als ich den Vertrag abgeschlossen hab wusste ich das sicher; aber nach 2 Jahren hat man das eben nicht mehr im Kopf.


----------



## magicbrownie (27. September 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Dann müsstest du eigentlich den Preis reduzieren können (mal angenommen du bezahlst für 50), aber frag einfach mal bei 1und1 nach ob sie dir einen Rabatt geben, andernfalls frag nochmal nen Anwalt. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. September 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Da 1&1 meistens eh über die Telekom schalten lässt, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es wie bei der Telekom die Option VDSL gibt. Das ist eine feste Option und es wird genau die VDSL-Geschwindigkeit eingestellt, die auch möglich ist. Man zahlt also einen Aufpreis für VDSL. Es gibt keine preisliche Differenz von VDSL25 und 50


----------



## Shimboku2 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

1und1 nutzt doch zwischenzeitlich QSC.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. September 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

bei uns so gut wie gar nicht. Ändert auch nix an den Verträgen


----------



## Malc0m (28. September 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Kurze Erklärung was da bei dir wohl der Fall ist. Hört sich ähnlich an wie bei mir.

Da du vor dem Ausbau schon VDSL 50 "buchen" konntest. Hängst du an einem Indoor Hauptverteiler. Dort wird aktuell VDSL 25 und 50 geschaltet. ab ca 400-500meter Leitungslänge schaltet die Telekom nur 25Mbit bzw gibt die frei. Da du über den "ach so tollen" 1&1 Anbieter gebucht hast, mieten die sich auch nur in den Hauptverteiler ein und lassen deine Leitung in dessen Auftrag schalten. Dort wird dann gern mal das maximale angegeben, obwohl dann aus Leitungsstabilitätsgründen nur VDSL25 geschaltet wird. 

So nun zu der Sache das bei dir um Umfeld auf 100Mbit ( Vectoring ) ausgebaut wurde.  Ja dort wurden aber nur die Outdoor DSLAM ausgebaut. Das sind diese etwas größeren Schaltschränke die an jeder 3. Straßenecke stehen. An die Indoor Hauptverteiler darf bis jetzt nicht ausgebaut werden, obwohl es technisch ohne Probleme machbar wäre. Und da schließt sich der Kreis auch wieder zu den schönen 3. Anbietern die nicht ausbauen und nur das fertige Netz "anmieten" und mit der Geiz ist Geil Mentalität ihre Produkte auf den Markt werfen. Wegen solchen Unternehmen kann sich der Ausbau an den Hauptverteilern noch länger hinziehen. Sie wollen nicht selbst Ausbauen, aber wollen auch nicht das sie dann über die Indoor Hauptverteiler keine eigenen Produkte mehr anbieten können => Klage hier bei der BundesnetzAgentur, Einspruch bei genehmigten Beschlüssen usw..

Zusammengefasst, solange sich an der Hauptverteiler Ausbau Thematik nichts geklärt ist, wird sich an den 25Mbit nichts ändern.
Und wenn wirst du dann sowieso zu 98% zur Telekom wechseln müssen, da die verbesserte VDSL Technik ( Vectoring am Hauptverteiler ) nur von einem Anbieter geschaltet werden kann. Und das recht bekommt dann derjenige der den Hauptverteiler auch Ausbaut und Updatet. Und man braucht jetzt kein Hellseher sein um zu sagen, das die nicht 1&1 sein wird.

An den 25Mbit wirst du auch zu hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts ändern können, das ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, da es gewisse Leitungsrichtlinien gibt, die die Leitung haben muss damit vdsl50 geschaltet wird.
( Dämpfung , Leitungslänge usw..) Ich hab da selbst schon x mal versucht was zu bewegen, da ich durch einen 300meter Umzug von Vectoring auf VDSL25 wieder runtergehen musste, weil ich an so einem 800meter entfernten Hauptverteiler nun hänge. ( Fritzbox zeigt auch gute 42-45Mbit Leitungskapazität an aber da ist nichts zu bewegen und ich hatte da schon eine wirklich sehr freundliche Gespräche mit verschiedenen Technikern direkt von der Telekom ).

Kann deinen Unmut gut verstehen, da 25Mbit schon grenzwertig sind, vorallem wenn man die Internetleitung auch noch als IP-TV nutzt und nicht nur einen Fernseher hat.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. September 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Du schreibst du nutzt den vertrag seit ca 2 Jahren? bist du also schon über oder noch unter den 24monaten vertragslaufzeit?

Würde einfach mal anrufen und fragen bis wann du prdentlich kündigen kannst.

Ansonsten:
Die automatische vertragsverlängerung geht sowieso nur ein Jahr- wenn du also schon 2jahre und 4 monate den vertrag nutzt, geht dein vertrag ja nur noch 8 monate bis zur ordentlichen nächsten Kündigung.

Bis dahin bist du mit deinen 25mbot ja trotzdem gut versorgt und es wird sich schon ertragen lassen 

Also, anrufen, nach Kündigungsfrist fragen und SOFORT (egal ob jetzt noch oder erst in mehreren Monaten kündbar) eine Kündigung bis zum nächstmöglichen frühestmöglichen termin aufsetzen und SOFORT per email absenden mit der Anforderung um Bestätigung.


Die werden sich Damm sehr schnell bei dir melden und fragen warum du kündigen willst und dir angebote machen.... kannst da ja nochmal, sagen dass du nur 25 anstatt 50 hast..... vielleicht lässt sich dann ja "plötzlich" was machen


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*



Malc0m schrieb:


> An den 25Mbit wirst du auch zu hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts ändern können, das ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, da es gewisse Leitungsrichtlinien gibt, die die Leitung haben muss damit vdsl50 geschaltet wird.
> ( Dämpfung , Leitungslänge usw..) Ich hab da selbst schon x mal versucht was zu bewegen, da ich durch einen 300meter Umzug von Vectoring auf VDSL25 wieder runtergehen musste, weil ich an so einem 800meter entfernten Hauptverteiler nun hänge. ( Fritzbox zeigt auch gute 42-45Mbit Leitungskapazität an aber da ist nichts zu bewegen und ich hatte da schon eine wirklich sehr freundliche Gespräche mit verschiedenen Technikern direkt von der Telekom ).



Wobei es ja dann ganz sinnvoll wäre wenn die Telekom 35 oder 40 MBit schalten würde. Sollte ja technisch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Ich habe von Juristerei keine Ahnung, aber vielleicht helfen Dir meine Gedanken dazu:

Lies Dir das hier mal durch: Mit Deinen 50% der Leistung wird es schwer, wenn Du aber sehr viele Messungen mit z.B. _"wie ist meine IP" _gemacht hast, und niemals über 25Mbit/s gekommen bist, wäre dieser Weg unter Umständen gangbar. Ich würde aber zuerst beim Provider um Nachbesserung bitten. Weigert er sich, oder führt die Nachbesserung nicht zu einem besseren Ergebnis, gibt es eine fristlose Kündigung. 

Zitat:_
*"Kündigungsrecht aus wichtigem Grund"*
__[...] Die Richter gaben dem Kunden Recht. In der Entscheidung verwies das Gericht auf Paragraf 626 Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch  (BGB), welches dem Kunden ein "Kündigungsrecht aus wichtigem Grund"  einräumt. Der Anbieter könne sich nicht auf die "bis zu"-Klausel  berufen. Diese sei in diesem Fall unwirksam. Zwar seien die 18 MBit/s  nicht die generell geschuldete vertragliche Leistung, doch müsse  zumindest zeitweise ein zweistelliger Wert erreicht werden können. [...]_
Quelle: Zu langsames DSL rechtfertigt Kundigung | heise online

...


----------



## Malc0m (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es ja dann ganz sinnvoll wäre wenn die Telekom 35 oder 40 MBit schalten würde. Sollte ja technisch kein Problem sein.



Theoretisch denke ich ist das auch möglich, doch gibts bei denen nur Program 25 oder 50 , und 50 wird erst ab bestimmten vorgaben geschaltet. Davor gibts nur 25. 
Telekom hat da leider ein sehr konseratives Verhalten beim Leitung-schalten. Und ohne extrem viel Vitamin B wird man das glaub ich als Ottonormalo nie bekommen.
Ich reg mich da selbst total drüber auf laut Fritzbox sind auch 42/7 möglich, anstatt den 25/5 die nun anliegen. Und speziel im Download würde man das schon gewaltig merken, vorallem wenn man IPTV + Downloads am laufen hat.
Falls jemand Kontakte hat, immer her damit für sowas. Ich habs zig mal bei versucht. Und hatte da auch extrem freundliche Techniker dran, die das verstehen konnten, aber allein aus Betriebsvorgaben es nicht möglich ist.
Wenigstens sind sie mir mit einer Rabatierung entgegengekommen. Da ja 25 und 50 sonst den gleichen Preis haben :-/

Nur extrem ärgerlich wenn man nach links aus dem Fenster guckt und das Haus 5Meter neben einem 100/40 hat, nur meins obwohls neuer vom Baujahr ist einfach "unlogisch" angebunden wurde.


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*



Malc0m schrieb:


> Theoretisch denke ich ist das auch möglich, doch gibts bei denen nur Program 25 oder 50 , und 50 wird erst ab bestimmten vorgaben geschaltet. Davor gibts nur 25.
> Telekom hat da leider ein sehr konseratives Verhalten beim Leitung-schalten. Und ohne extrem viel Vitamin B wird man das glaub ich als Ottonormalo nie bekommen.
> Ich reg mich da selbst total drüber auf laut Fritzbox sind auch 42/7 möglich, anstatt den 25/5 die nun anliegen. Und speziel im Download würde man das schon gewaltig merken, vorallem wenn man IPTV + Downloads am laufen hat.
> Falls jemand Kontakte hat, immer her damit für sowas. Ich habs zig mal bei versucht. Und hatte da auch extrem freundliche Techniker dran, die das verstehen konnten, aber allein aus Betriebsvorgaben es nicht möglich ist.
> ...



die FritzBox kann anzeigen was sie will. Das ist nen Router und kein Messgerät. Zudem gibt es nur die beiden VDSL Profile. Das System lässt keine 40Mbit als Profil zu. Auch mit Vitamin B nicht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Malc0m (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Von 50 Mbit kommen nur 25 Mbit an. Außerordentliche Kündigung?*

Du weisst schon, dass die Fritzboxen recht genaue Werte über die Leitung heutzutage rausgeben?!

Und hab auch nichts anderes gesagt, als das es nur 25 und 50 gibt. Aber möglich wären auch etwas dazwischen was aber Manuelle abstimmung pro Anschluss bedeuten würde und das wird nicht gemacht.


----------

